# Pre workout Dbol any real muscle building effect or just pumps?



## Roy Batty (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm looking for something to spice up my upcoming test cycle. First I was planning to use the NPP I got laying around but the heavy shutdown and slow recovery has Put me off that idea 

Now I have used Dbol b4 but the last few times it's given me server anxiety problems esp. on non workout days so I was wondering IF pre-workout Dbol would have any muscle building benefits?

I don't wanna use them just for workout pumps if they don't contribute building bigger muscles more than on a small theoretical level.


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

if your on cycle then i think a few dbol pre work out with a good dose of carbs and protien will help muscle gain , dbol is also highly anti catabolic so would help stop muscle breaking down

i wouldnt use as a stand alone method though


----------



## Roy Batty (Oct 1, 2009)

naa would not use it on it own only in conjunction with test.. perhaps only on days where I do lacking muscle groups


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

I found oxy test was great for that mate but if you already have the dbol then give it a go

i was thinking about this and came up the idea that a few ius of slin pwo on the days you take the dbol could work well to help fill out lagging body parts???


----------



## Roy Batty (Oct 1, 2009)

Properly Trenzy..but I dont have any experience with slin and dont think I ever will :/ Im too much of a chiken


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

Roy Batty said:


> Properly Trenzy..but I dont have any experience with slin and dont think I ever will :/ Im too much of a chiken


 Same here mate i bought a 350iu pen to run with my hgh on my last cycle but bottled it and gave it away lol, :blush:


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

Roy Batty said:


> Now I have used Dbol b4 but the last few times it's given me server anxiety problems esp. on non workout days


That's interesting mate, are you sure it was the Dianabol setting off the anxiety? Were you smashing in a high dose? I some times suffer with a bit of stress but not noticed a reaction with Dbol.


----------



## Roy Batty (Oct 1, 2009)

OldMan said:


> That's interesting mate, are you sure it was the Dianabol setting off the anxiety? Were you smashing in a high dose? I some times suffer with a bit of stress but not noticed a reaction with Dbol.


Nope just 30mg BUT it could be all in my head tho i seen many ppl on the web telling the same story. Its been like that the last few times Ive attempted to run dbol, every time resulting in me having to stop after only a few days


----------



## j.t (Jan 15, 2011)

pop a a valium at night for the 4 weeks you run the dbol for, i find it works great for me, no sleep broblems and keeps me calm taking that edge of it with tren enyway. i am running tren,npp,test 450 and dbol atm and feeling with a valium at night.


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

j.t said:


> pop a a valium at night for the 4 weeks you run the dbol for, i find it works great for me, no sleep broblems and keeps me calm taking that edge of it with tren enyway. i am running tren,npp,test 450 and dbol atm and feeling with a valium at night.


Be carefull with the valium mate!!!

thats exactly how i became a addict(clean now) taking valium and tamazepam to help me sleep on the tren ,

the probs dont start untill you stop ( even after only a few weeks)then youre looking at a long hellish journey back to the real world, i had the worst withdrawl ever i went from 16 st 10bf to 13.3 @ about 7 bf:no: it took me a good 6 months before the nightmare ended,

il NEVER take anouther benzo again!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

dbol increases protein synthesis so i would say increasing protein synthesis around your workrout would lead to muscle gain


----------



## buddha (Sep 13, 2010)

Roy Batty said:


> I'm looking for something to spice up my upcoming test cycle. First I was planning to use the NPP I got laying around but the heavy shutdown and slow recovery has Put me off that idea
> 
> Now I have used Dbol b4 but the last few times it's given me server anxiety problems esp. on non workout days so I was wondering IF pre-workout Dbol would have any muscle building benefits?
> 
> I don't wanna use them just for workout pumps if they don't contribute building bigger muscles more than on a small theoretical level.


May you better describe the anxiety problem you got? I am anxious too ( panic attacks) and it could be more for the overall feeling the Dbol give then for anxiety by itself like Tren users have reported sometimes.

Maybe just feeling stronger and up at all times on Dbol makes you nervous and then anxious.

Anyway, depending on your dose I would split it into 2 dose pre and post workout.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

This whole dbol preworkout thing I am highly skeptical of, and would go so far as to say anything anyone does get is down to placebo - which I suppose is useful - but still placebo nonetheless.

It doesn't have the ruthless androgen level that Miberolone or Methyltrienolone have that make them useful for increasing focus or aggression.

Increasing protein synthesis around/druing the workout, can't see that happening in practice - if anything the body will shut it down if you are training enough, because of shock/survival response. It will repair afterwards, when resting. You can't mend a car engine when it is going flat out down the motorway, you need to wait until it shuts down - and I'd bet you will get no appreciable muscle building while in the throes of a mental workout.

Even if I concede there IS something there, I am willing to bet it is so slight, so miniscule, that it woudl be beyond the detection of an average human anyway, and only measurable in a lab. I'd worry about protein synthesis more the other 23 hours of the day, to be perfectly frank.

Dbol, as with most orals, pop it, forget it. Let it do its sh1t the way it does it best - in the back ground.

You want a proper workout kick, use a stimulant to make you train harder, do more damage, and illicit a larger repair response. Or, experiment with EAA/BCAA which I believe have been shown to be used as a sacrificial fuel during strenuous exercise, sparing muscle tissue...

Just another example of micro thinking to let us all feel like we are white coat scientists :lol:


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

rs007 said:


> This whole dbol preworkout thing I am highly skeptical of, and would go so far as to say anything anyone does get is down to placebo - which I suppose is useful - but still placebo nonetheless.
> 
> It doesn't have the ruthless androgen level that Miberolone or Methyltrienolone have that make them useful for increasing focus or aggression.
> 
> ...


ive said it a million times already mate and il say it again and get no logical answer.

'Why is everyone trying to make dbol into something it wasnt designed or intended for instead of buying an actual supplement thats already been made to serve the purpose of a preworkout supplement'


----------



## Roy Batty (Oct 1, 2009)

andysutils said:


> ive said it a million times already mate and il say it again and get no logical answer.
> 
> 'Why is everyone trying to make dbol into something it wasnt designed or intended for instead of buying an actual supplement thats already been made to serve the purpose of a preworkout supplement'


In my case I was not looking for a workout boost, better pumps or whatever. Thers better OTC products for that purpose out there, as you point out your self.

I was only playing with the idea of something (in this chase dbol) to add to my upcomming test cycle and I had my reasons for not just taking em every day which obvisualy would be the best way of doing it


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

Dbol taken on Preworkout days yields amazing Pumps old skool pros have done it No Pre-workout booster can compare!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Barbell mafia said:


> Dbol taken on Preworkout days yields amazing Pumps old skool pros have done it No Pre-workout booster can compare!


Bumping a 2 year old thread


----------



## Jeffers1966 (Apr 19, 2013)

I've just come off a Tren E cycle early due to high blood pressure 

I've kept up the Test and added Dbol pre workout for the last 2 weeks , 10am 10 afternoon then 20 30 mins before workout ,

Pumps amazing , strength up and adding a bit of size ,, very happy so far ,, I've pretty much been on a trt test for the last 5 years ,, Age 48 ,, I'm intending to continue to use Dbol long term pre work out only because of half life and less effect on liver due to training every other day


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

good bump ,,im doing oxy and dbols pre workout atm,then there working nice with post workout

things and less sides overall,strength has gone right up so its still working ok in that

respect.


----------



## Jeffers1966 (Apr 19, 2013)

mal said:


> good bump ,,im doing oxy and dbols pre workout atm,then there working nice with post workout
> 
> things and less sides overall,strength has gone right up so its still working ok in that
> 
> respect.


Interested to know how much dbol you using pre workout and how long you been running ? Just on cycle or constantly with test ?


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Jeffers1966 said:


> Interested to know how much dbol you using pre workout and how long you been running ? Just on cycle or constantly with test ?


20-30mg,,,using oxy atm gonna stay on them for a while...


----------



## Jeffers1966 (Apr 19, 2013)

mal said:


> 20-30mg,,,using oxy atm gonna stay on them for a while...


Yes me too , very happy with results so far , no sides just pumps and strength gains , long may it continue


----------



## ollie321 (Mar 29, 2010)

I did 6 weeks pre workout only and saw some massive improvements, and kept most, i dont know why it should be taken non training days with the half life


----------



## TrenFury (Jun 8, 2009)

Trenzyme said:


> Be carefull with the valium mate!!!
> 
> thats exactly how i became a addict(clean now) taking valium and tamazepam to help me sleep on the tren ,
> 
> ...


what sided did you get on these 6 months?


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

This thread has been brought back to life more times than 2Pac...


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Do you have to be bulking though to take dbol pre workout ?


----------



## Super -ingh (Aug 2, 2009)

^no - im on a cut and using dbol pre workout, loving it


----------

